# La directrice campe résolument entre histoire et modernité



## Voce

Salve!

Sto traducendo un'intervista alla direttrice del Museo Internazionale della Riforma. Nel cappello introduttivo mi sono subito imbattuto in un termine che non so proprio come tradurre: "campe".

La frase in cui è presente il termine è questa:
"La directrice du Musée international de la Réforme (MIR) *campe *résolument entre histoire et modernité".

Il mio tentativo di traduzione è:
"La direttrice del Museo Internazionale della Riforma (MIR) *bivacca *risolutamente tra storia e modernità".

Ovviamente così non ha senso!

Confido nel vostro aiuto, per il quale ringrazio sin d'ora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Si inserisce, si radica ???

Matou


----------



## Voce

Ciao e grazie, Matoupaschat!

Però, alla luce di quello che segue, mi resta qualche dubbio: subito l'autore dopo fa riferimento alle origini alsaziane di cui la direttrice porta i segni e cioè il fatto che si tratta di una regione *tra* due nazioni, *tra* due lingue, perciò dovrei rendere il fatto che "si districa" tra le due cose. Potrebbe magari andare proprio questo "districarsi" o è troppo distante dal significato originale?


----------



## matoupaschat

Avevo letto l'articolo prima di risponderti e confermo che, per me, il significato non è "districarsi", ma stabilirsi saldamente.


----------



## Nunou

_Campe_ direi dal verbo camper - quindi "accamparsi"...magari non proprio saldamente ma in qualche modo in effetti si "staziona", ci si ferma, si sosta...risolutamente...quindi con forza, con convinzione. 

http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/stazionare.aspx?idD=1&Query=stazionare

Se _staziona_ non piace,  i possibili sinonimi che mi vengono in mente sono "indugia-_rimane ancorata_-si sofferma"


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che manca qualcosa nel mio ultimo post: intendevo "stabilirsi più o meno saldamente", ma rileggendo, mi viene meglio "si stabilisce con decisione". "Camper" ha del provvisorio, ma qui non è nel senso di poco durevole, piuttosto "alla buona".
Bonne nuit, ici, le marchand de sable est en train de passer .


----------



## Nunou

Ecco Matou...allora direi che la soluzione_ rimane saldamente/risolutamente ancorata (si attacca a tutte due le cose) _forse sarebbe la soluzione migliore nel senso che da l'idea di qualcuno che si vuole fermare ma per forze di cose (un piede di qua... uno di là...) un po' vacilla/non è del tutto stabile (si barcamena) proprio perché lo deve fare "alla buona"...

Però c'è quel "entre" che un po' di dubbi me li lascia comunque....ora non sono abbastanza "fresca"...forse è meglio ripensarci domani. 

E mi raccomando...riposa bene!!!


EDIT: illuminazione dell'ultimo minuto - si _situa_ / si _colloca_ risolutamente (con convinzione) tra passato e futuro...ovviamente in senso figurato di idee/posizione di pensiero.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> EDIT: illuminazione dell'ultimo minuto - si _situa_ / si _colloca_ risolutamente (con convinzione) tra passato e futuro...ovviamente in senso figurato di idee/posizione di pensiero.


Questo sì, mi piace, vedremo cosa ne pensa Voce!
Buona giornata.


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Questo sì, mi piace, vedremo cosa ne pensa Voce!
> Buona giornata.



Ottimo! Vada per "si colloca"! Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scommettevo che tra le due possibilità avresti scelto "si colloca"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  e ciao plus bizz a Matou 

In alternativa, "campeggia", cioè "spicca", "risalta".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao  e bizz, Anna 

Hai pienamente ragione. Treccani:"_Nel linguaggio di teatro, mettersi fisicamente in evidenza sulla scena, collocandosi col volto alla platea, ben in vista del pubblico, quasi estromettendo dall’azione gli altri interpreti lasciati a distanza"._​Non sapevo che si potesse utilizzare quel verbo nel significato voluto qui, ma, tutto sommato, mi sembra abbastanza normale, data la parentela stretta tra le nostre lingue, dati anche l'origine un po' misteriosa (per me) di "camper" e il suo uso che mi rimaneva poco chiaro.

Grazie, dunque, e buona domenica .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou , grazie a te  
E' un verbo che mi piace molto, in senso figurato si presta a qualsiasi contesto dove si voglia rendere l'idea di qualcosa/qualcuno che "troneggia" su tutto il resto  

"Campeggiare": ... "_tra i ricordi campeggia la figura di mio padre_", "un dipinto campeggiava sulla parete bianca" ...


----------



## Nunou

Vero Anja!!! 
Non ci avevo assolutamente pensato ma a quanto pare anche in francese uno dei significati di "_camper"_ è proprio questo.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/camper" : Représenter avec vigueur et décision"
Bravissima!!! Io ho troppo l'abitudine di associarlo ad un più o meno comodo e/o provvisorio modo di _bivaccare_ in giro per il mondo...

Buona domenica a tutti!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille, Nunou  ... sì! 
Potremmo dire che "... le tende furono _accampate_ in bella vista e _campeggiavano_ in mezzo al campo", ma anche "i diritti, accampati per iscritto, campeggiavano in bacheca!"


----------

